# Wifi : aucun matériel installé



## Boya187umKilla (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjours à tous,

Je possède un macbookpro 17",je l'ai formater pour Mac os x Moutain Lion il y à peu,aucun problème lors de l'installation tout fonctionné niquel quand tout à coup du jour au lendemain en allumant mon mac j'ai eu la surprise de voir que ma carte wifi n'est plus détecté  je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème matériel 

Je suis un peu perdu je débute sur max os que dois-je faire ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Peux tu ouvrir un terminal (Application => Utilitaires => Terminal) et taper ça : 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```

Puis nous copier coller le résultat pour voir stp


----------



## Boya187umKilla (30 Avril 2013)

Merci pour ta réponse =)

Voila :


Last login: Tue Apr 30 04:54:42 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-Uchiwa:~ MacbookPro$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
	options=27<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,TSO4>
	ether 00:26:4a:0e:f3:96 
	inet6 fe80::226:4aff:fe0e:f396%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
	inet 192.168.0.18 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
	media: autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex,flow-control>)
	status: active
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
	lladdr 00:26:4a:ff:fe:0e:f3:96 
	media: autoselect <full-duplex>
	status: inactive
MacBook-Pro-de-Uchiwa:~ MacbookPro$


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Donc même au plus bas niveau elle n'est pas vue. Tu peux essayer un reset SMC


----------



## Boya187umKilla (30 Avril 2013)

Je peux pas tout de suite j'essaie de le faire aujourd'hui,je te tiens au courant.

Encore merci pour ton aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h56 ----------

me revoilà finalement j'ai réussi à le faire 

J'ai suivi cette méthode : 

Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés d&#8217;une batterie amovible

 Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur. 
 Déconnectez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe de l&#8217;ordinateur, s&#8217;il est connecté. 
 Retirez la batterie. 
 Maintenez le bouton d&#8217;alimentation enfoncé pendant cinq secondes. 
 Relâchez le bouton d&#8217;alimentation. 
 Reconnectez la batterie et rebranchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe. 
 Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur.

Et visiblement rien n'as changé


----------



## VeryBigBro (30 Avril 2013)

Bah ça dépasse ma compétence alors...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2013)

Boya187umKilla a dit:


> ma carte wifi n'est plus détecté  je ne pense pas que ce soit un problème matériel


Bonsoir,

pour confirmer le ifconfig, fais : &#63743; / à propos de ce Mac / plus d'infos / rapport système / réseau / wifi

Et mets un copié-collé du résultat.

Ca doit ressembler à ça : 

_ Version des logiciels*:
  CoreWLAN:	3.0.2 (302.12)
  CoreWLANKit:	2.0.2 (202.10)
  Menu Extra :	8.0.2 (802.7)
  module configd:	8.3.2 (832.18.1)
  Informations système:	8.0 (800.1)
  Famille IO80211:	5.2.2 (522.4)
  Diagnostic Wi-Fi:	1.1 (110.26)
  Utilitaire AirPort:	6.2 (620.33)
  Interfaces:
en1*:
  Type de carte:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0xD6)
  Version du programme interne:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.106.98.100.16)
  Adresse MAC:	e0:f8:47:XXXXXX
  Locale:	ETSI
  Code du pays:	Go
  Modes PHY pris en charge:	802.11 a/b/g/n
  Canaux pris en charge:	1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 36, 40, 44, 48, 52, 56, 60, 64, 100, 104, 108, 112, 116, 120, 124, 128, 132, 136, 140
  Activation à distance sans fil:	Géré
  AirDrop:	Géré
  État:	Désactivé
_


----------



## manucosma (11 Août 2013)

je me permets de remonter ce post , même problème, sauf que moi c'est à la suite du remplacement de mon superdrive interne, le technicien m'affirme qu'il a bien rebrancher les câbles de la carte airport, voici après ifconfig le resultat

iMac-de-Emmanuel-V:~ emmanuelv$ ifconfig
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
    options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
gif0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0<> mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
    options=2b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_HWTAGGING,TSO4>
    ether c4:2c:03:11:c9:6f 
    inet6 fe80::c62c:3ff:fe11:c96f%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
    inet 192.168.1.2 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
    status: active
fw0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 4078
    lladdr e8:06:88:ff:fe:e6:18:2c 
    media: autoselect <full-duplex>
    status: inactive
iMac-de-Emmanuel-V:~ emmanuelv$ 

Et dans a propos de ce mac --->
 Version des logiciels :
  CoreWLAN:    2.1.3 (213.1)
  CoreWLANKit:    1.0.3 (103.2)
  Menu Extra :    7.2 (720.1)
  module configd:    7.4.1 (741.1)
  Informations Système:    7.0 (700.3)
  Famille IO80211:    4.2 (420.3)
  Diagnostic Wi-Fi:    1.0.2 (102)
  Utilitaire AirPort:    6.2 (620.33)


----------



## Xa007 (17 Août 2013)

Bonjour. 
Je me permets de vous écrire ce message, car j'ai les mêmes symptômes que décrits dans le sujet. J'ai réinstallé Mac OS Mountain Lion, et du jour au lendemain le WiFi sest désactivé avec "aucun matériel installer». J'ai vérifié dans le terminal ainsi que dans le rapport système et il n'était pas reconnue.

J'ai alors fait la manipulation suivante grâce au site d'Apple.  Après cela j'ai *récupérer le WiFi*. J'ai ainsi fait : 
- Forcer à quitter toutes les applications (Commande + Option + Echap) puis "forcer à quitter"
- j'ai suspendre lactivité du Mac.
- j'ai redémarrer le Mac (a cet instant j'ai vu que le WiFi semblait être revenu, mais j'ai quand même préféré terminé le processus décrit par Apple)
- Jai éteint le Mac puis je l'ai rallumé 30 secondes plus tard.

Plus de problèmes pour le moment et j'espère qu'il ne s'agit pas d'annonce de fin de vie de ma carte WiFi.

Voici le lien du processus d'Apple : 
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

Dans l'espoir que cela a pu vous être utile.


----------



## PDD (17 Août 2013)

Et si ta carte WiFi est morte tu utilises une clé WiFi USB.


----------



## kan1010 (6 Août 2018)

Salut, ce message pour dire que la manip https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201295 proposé par Xa007 est toujours d'actualité et que pour moi ça a bien fonctionné: merci Xa007!, merci aussi PDD c'est une bonne idée si rien d'autre ne fonctionne, bon courage aux autres


----------



## Locke (6 Août 2018)

@kan1010
Tu as lu la date du message qui date de 2013 ?


----------



## kan1010 (6 Août 2018)

oui c'est pour ça que j'ai commenté en partageant le lien mis à jour, ça a été très efficace sur mon mac book pro en ce jour caniculaire d'aout 2018 où mon wifi "n'avait plus aucun matériel installé" ^^


----------

